# UPC box not recording on occasions.



## Sue Ellen (31 Jul 2011)

Anyone else having problems with the unreliability of the UPC box in relation to recordings.  Thought it was me but the kids have found the same problem.  When we set it and go and check if its recording it appears to be doing so but when we go back to watch the programme its not there?


----------



## AlbacoreA (31 Jul 2011)

I don't have one but apparently some of the recent firmware updates wipe the box. According to posts I've seen on other forums.


----------



## markpb (31 Jul 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> I don't have one but apparently some of the recent firmware updates wipe the box. According to posts I've seen on other forums.



Not exactly. It breaks any existing recording schedules (so they need to be set up again) but it leaves existing recordings intact so you can still watch them.

Sue, is it possible that you've scheduled several programs to be recorded at the same time? I *think* that they only have two channels so if you're recording two programs, you can't watch TV or if you're watching TV, you can record only one show at the same time.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jul 2011)

markpb said:


> Sue, is it possible that you've scheduled several programs to be recorded at the same time? I *think* that they only have two channels so if you're recording two programs, you can't watch TV or if you're watching TV, you can record only one show at the same time.



Hi,

No.  We weren't even using the telly for the last recording and both son and myself checked that it was recording and left it run. A day or two later when I went to watch the programme it wasn't there.  

We also set it up a while ago to record a programme that's on every day but it only recorded randomly. 

Its getting on my nerves at this stage   I think I'll have to get the energy together to ring UPC.


----------

